
Why Even Major Label Musicians Rarely Make Money From Album Sales - aj
http://techdirt.com/articles/20100712/23482610186.shtml
======
aj
Coral Cache link if the original does not work:
[http://techdirt.com.nyud.net/articles/20100712/23482610186.s...](http://techdirt.com.nyud.net/articles/20100712/23482610186.shtml)

